# Christian Bbw Dating?



## bostonguy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi there to everyone! I am a BBW admirer and Christian. I consider myself spiritual and do not preach to anyone, as I think it is everyone's own perogative. I am just curious if there are other christian's out there who are bbw's/admirers and wondering what you may do to meet someone who is similar in your befliefs?


----------



## imfree (Dec 14, 2010)

bostonguy said:


> Hi there to everyone! I am a BBW admirer and Christian. I consider myself spiritual and do not preach to anyone, as I think it is everyone's own perogative. I am just curious if there are other christian's out there who are bbw's/admirers and wondering what you may do to meet someone who is similar in your befliefs?



Welcome to Dimm's, Guy. There are Christian BBWs/admirers in these forums. I strive to live my faith in a live-and-let-live way, too.


----------



## bostonguy (Dec 14, 2010)

That is good to know. My ex was one of them too. I would like to find another nice ladywho is a nice christian too.


----------



## bostonguy (Dec 14, 2010)

P.S. I noticed your a veteran. Thank you for your service!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 14, 2010)

You're in luck pal, in my "travels" through the crazy BBW dating sphere I found there are way more women looking for a good Christian man than there are men looking for good Christian woman!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 14, 2010)

I just would like to add that though I am not religious, I do believe in the basic moral codes of Christianity. But I was raised Roman Catholic, so... I mean, I've had my wild streak, decided a "fast life" and "promiscuity" is not for me. But I do still look to do things like get tattoos and whatnot. 

When it comes down to it, I have basically the same beliefs except for not wanting to be tied down to one religion who only believes in one form of a God. But it took me years of personal searching to get where I am spiritually today.


----------



## bostonguy (Dec 14, 2010)

I am roman catholic too and a little wild but only when in a monogamous relationship. lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah that's what I am. Only one person gets to see my true wild side, no one else. I'm done with that stuff


----------



## bostonguy (Dec 14, 2010)

I think it is a good policy haha.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 14, 2010)

It would be nice if there were a Christian bbw dating site...id definitely join.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 14, 2010)

Rowan said:


> It would be nice if there were a Christian bbw dating site...id definitely join.



I am curious... What exactly constitutes "a Christian"? I consider myself a Christian as I grew up within the Christian faith, protestant denomination. I go to church at times, though I do not have a regular one. Yet, whenever I read that someone seeks "a Christian," it sort of sounds like something more and different than what I am, though I am definitely of Christian faith. So when someone specifically requests "a Christian" this or that, what exactly is meant by that?


----------



## Keb (Dec 14, 2010)

I think it's complicated, since there are so many denominations, and some work well together while others don't. I'm Lutheran, but I'm not a regular churchgoer. (I am a fat woman, however, and, as they say, Looking.) Christian's become an unfortunately broad label.


----------



## imfree (Dec 14, 2010)

The definition of "Christian" varies from individual-to-individual, ranging from simply going to a church of a Christian denomination, all the way to, as much as possible, surrendering one's life to the Lordship of Christ, totally denying self. Many Christians profess salvation of their soul, based on God's forgiveness through The suffering and death of Christ, combined with personal faith in Christ's resurrection, therefore conquering sin, death, and hell, in a spiritual sense, allowing the soul eternal life in Heaven. The preceding was only my opinion.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 15, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> You're in luck pal, in my "travels" through the crazy BBW dating sphere I found there are way more women looking for a good Christian man than there are men looking for good Christian woman!



As a Christian woman, I would like to agree with this times a million.

There was/is a pretty much defunct yahoo group called "Christianbbw" that is apparently part of a ministry called "Living Large in Christ" that seems now defunct. I haven't seen anything else after that.

And I echo the reality that what people mean by "Christian" varies tremendously from person to person.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 15, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> I am curious... What exactly constitutes "a Christian"? I consider myself a Christian as I grew up within the Christian faith, protestant denomination. I go to church at times, though I do not have a regular one. Yet, whenever I read that someone seeks "a Christian," it sort of sounds like something more and different than what I am, though I am definitely of Christian faith. So when someone specifically requests "a Christian" this or that, what exactly is meant by that?



Well...I guess this is an interesting question depending on who it is aimed at.
Personally...I was raised in a non-denominational Christian church and I've fallen away from my faith and grown back to it again...I guess I tend to wax and wane like the moon depending on what is going on with my life. I'm definitely not perfect, but I do believe in God, and would like to meet a man who feels similarly. *shrug*


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the attempts at explaining. I think what doesn't sit right with me is that the word "a Christian" appears to have been appropriated by a sub-group who considers itself especially Christian or "born-again" Christian, and none of those lesser Christians need apply.


----------



## bostonguy (Dec 15, 2010)

I consider it to be someone who is any christian denomination. Do not have to go to church alot but live a life by some values that are based on christianity and try to practice them.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 15, 2010)

I am a Christian. I know that there are a fe christian dating sites, but I've never joined one.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 16, 2010)

bostonguy said:


> I consider it to be someone who is any christian denomination. Do not have to go to church alot but live a life by some values that are based on christianity and try to practice them.



It's funny, though, because what Christians consider to be "Christian values" varies a LOT from one Christian to another. There are some atheists I have more in common with, in terms of simple values, than some "Christians." Lots of Christians seem to focus on things other than the teachings/life of Jesus in deciding what is considered "Christian." 

For me, "Christian" means someone who is a follower of the way and teachings of Jesus, and with the help of God seeks to follow his path of radical love, sacrifice, and truthfulness in the world (the specifics look different depending on the context/issue).

Maybe it's hard to find people like that in general; though I am grateful I have a good group of friends who I can vibe with on that level. But as a fat woman, I find that for some reason Christian men rarely (if ever) ask me out; whereas non-Christian men will hit on me more regularly. In other words, if there *was* a dating site for Christian BBWs/FAs to meet, I would certainly give it a try...


----------



## bigmac (Dec 16, 2010)

Christian BBWs seemed to be everywhere. Finding an atheist BBW took some doing.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 16, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> I am curious... What exactly constitutes "a Christian"? I consider myself a Christian as I grew up within the Christian faith, protestant denomination. I go to church at times, though I do not have a regular one. Yet, whenever I read that someone seeks "a Christian," it sort of sounds like something more and different than what I am, though I am definitely of Christian faith. So when someone specifically requests "a Christian" this or that, what exactly is meant by that?



for me personally...i guess it would be someone i could go to church with, who didnt judge me for my size, etc...'

yeah...forgot i posted before...im mentally defunked lol


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 16, 2010)

I would like to go to church with a Catholic or Christian BBW. For me I tend to not make religion a big must have because honestly I think I am a bad example of an evangelist. I struggle with faith at times and really don't think it is my perview to discuss religion i.e. the 4 hour debate about heaven I had with one bbw in particular.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Dec 16, 2010)

This is a interesting topic for me. Christian can be defined so many ways, but I do believe it comes down to "ones personal beliefs" . Christian to me, is religious people that believe in God, and try to live their lives in a way that would not shame God. I looked and looked for a "christian" guy back when I was single and instead I found a Muslim guy , that attends Church with me every Sunday, as well as our young adult meetings, and is even a usher in our church. It scares me that we do not believe exactly alike , but it makes me very happy he is open to my religion. What I personally was looking for before I met H, was someone that attended Church regularly, did not drink , smoke or do drugs, someone that prayed before meals, and had a deep desire to do and feel God's will. I have most of that now in my mixed Christian / Muslim relationship. It is difficult as a christian girl that went way off the path of being a christian to get any real good christian guys, I have found. Most really christian men want a pure, christian girl. So for me there was a very big problem, christian guys didn't think i was good enough and I didn't want someone that wasn't mostly on the same religious path as me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 16, 2010)

My problem is that though I believe in the same basic moral code, I am faithless, and no one wants that. Lol.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 16, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> My problem is that though I believe in the same basic moral code, I am faithless, and no one wants that. Lol.



Actually most of the atheists I know are more moral than the religious folk I know.

Here's a couple of links to religion free dating sights.

http://www.freethinkermatch.com

http://www.atheistpassions.com

http://www.freethinkerfinder.com


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 17, 2010)

bigmac said:


> Actually most of the atheists I know are more moral than the religious folk I know.
> 
> Here's a couple of links to religion free dating sights.
> 
> ...



I find it funny that these links are posted in this thread.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 17, 2010)

bostonguy said:


> Hi there to everyone! I am a BBW admirer and Christian. I consider myself spiritual and do not preach to anyone, as I think it is everyone's own perogative. I am just curious if there are other christian's out there who are bbw's/admirers and wondering what you may do to meet someone who is similar in your befliefs?



Don't be dense, dude. Go to somewhere where Christians are (say, church, for example). Then, pick out an attractive fat woman and make conversation. If she's awesome, keep talking.

You should be good to go from there. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 17, 2010)

bigmac said:


> Actually most of the atheists I know are more moral than the religious folk I know.
> 
> Here's a couple of links to religion free dating sights.
> 
> ...



Dude, I'm atheist, but I think it's hella rude that you came into this thread and hijacked their Christian thread. Tsk tsk. For shame.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 17, 2010)

Jay West Coast said:


> Don't be dense, dude. Go to somewhere where Christians are (say, church, for example). Then, pick out an attractive fat woman and make conversation. If she's awesome, keep talking.
> 
> You should be good to go from there. PM me if you have any questions.



i didnt thnk you hijacked....personally..i got a giggle out of that


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 17, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Dude, I'm atheist, but I think it's hella rude that you came into this thread and hijacked their Christian thread. Tsk tsk. For shame.



I'm a Christian, but I don't find it offensive, just revealing...you know? 

But I think people with strong beliefs and passionate devotion to a particular worldview (be it atheistic or theistic) probably do have a harder time finding suitable partners in general. If someone just wants someone to go to church with (or someone who doesn't go to church) but their a/religious beliefs don't affect the rest of their week, that seems pretty possible to find. Lots of people would be willing to sacrifice 2 hours of their week for something that was important to the person they loved.

Also, I think JWC's advice is good. Fat women are never hard to spot in actual, real life situations. You have no excuse, OP!


----------



## Jes (Dec 17, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> As a Christian woman, I would like to agree with this times a million.
> 
> There was/is a pretty much defunct yahoo group called "Christianbbw" that is apparently part of a ministry called "Living Large in Christ" that seems now defunct. I haven't seen anything else after that.
> 
> And I echo the reality that what people mean by "Christian" varies tremendously from person to person.



maybe, in your copious free time, you should resurrect it (PUN TOTALLY INTENDED)! 

Joking aside, I think you'd be very good, and even handed, at something like that. Plus, you get to check out the cream of the crop.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 17, 2010)

Jes said:


> maybe, in your copious free time, you should resurrect it (PUN TOTALLY INTENDED)!
> 
> Joking aside, I think you'd be very good, and even handed, at something like that. Plus, you get to check out the cream of the crop.



Thanks for that, Jes. 

It's funny, as I was thinking about your suggestion as a serious option, I started wondering whether perhaps there isn't something inherently ill fitting about online dating and people who live in a seriously devoted way. I'm not saying there is, but the thought did strike me. I'll have to think through it some more. (As in, the guys I have tended to like the best, and mesh with the best in terms of faith, they don't really do online dating. Is that merely coincidental, or do they go together somehow? Jury's out.)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 17, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Thanks for that, Jes.
> 
> It's funny, as I was thinking about your suggestion as a serious option, I started wondering whether perhaps there isn't something inherently ill fitting about online dating and people who live in a seriously devoted way.



I have on occasion wondered whether there isn't something inherently ill fitting about DATING and living in a seriously devoted way. It is very hard to live in the world without succumbing to doing everything the world's way (I knew those monasteries were there for a reason) and sex is a considerable distraction from things of the spirit (boy, is it ever!). So I'll be interested in your thoughts on the subject when you get them marshalled.


----------



## frankman (Dec 17, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Thanks for that, Jes.
> 
> It's funny, as I was thinking about your suggestion as a serious option, I started wondering whether perhaps there isn't something inherently ill fitting about online dating and people who live in a seriously devoted way. I'm not saying there is, but the thought did strike me. I'll have to think through it some more. (As in, the guys I have tended to like the best, and mesh with the best in terms of faith, they don't really do online dating. Is that merely coincidental, or do they go together somehow? Jury's out.)



I think it all depends on what you hope to get out of the online dates. I've never tried online dating myself, nor do I have the desire to do so, but in this day and age one cannot ignore it is a very accessible way to get acquainted with different people. I don't know if it is a modern option and I'm just old-fashioned, but I prefer regular dating. On the other hand I know many cool people who I would "mesh with" who do.

Online dating doesn't say as much about a person than for instance a person's faith, and even that I have come to see as not defining for a person (depending of course on the severity of said faith). I think there is definitely a market for a christian dating site, and the person who would set it up would make many people happy. Nothing says you have to use your own dating site too


----------



## bigmac (Dec 17, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I find it funny that these links are posted in this thread.



I was responding to a post from a non-believer -- not the OP.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 17, 2010)

I think it's a good thing to get basic issues out of the way quickly, like non-negotiable questions of faith or certain other beliefs. Yes, some people may overcome those if a potential relationship seems possible and desirable despite fundamental differences. So those who feel very strongly about that aspect of their lives, a dating venue that caters to a particular faith seems a good thing.

As far as online dating goes, I do think it opens up possibilities that were never there before. It means you can meet people who you would never have met before. And, in my experience, online communication can foster an intimacy and willingness to open and discuss matters that is actually deeper than what most people discuss in person. The flipside is that such deep conversation and interaction happens in sort of an idealized cyberspace that's unencroached by physical reality and people's inherent communications barriers in real life. So once they meet, a lot of cyberspace couples wonder what happened to the incredible closeness they experience online. 

Still, I am a full believer in online dating and what can come of it. 




frankman said:


> I think it all depends on what you hope to get out of the online dates. I've never tried online dating myself, nor do I have the desire to do so, but in this day and age one cannot ignore it is a very accessible way to get acquainted with different people. I don't know if it is a modern option and I'm just old-fashioned, but I prefer regular dating. On the other hand I know many cool people who I would "mesh with" who do.
> 
> Online dating doesn't say as much about a person than for instance a person's faith, and even that I have come to see as not defining for a person (depending of course on the severity of said faith). I think there is definitely a market for a christian dating site, and the person who would set it up would make many people happy. Nothing says you have to use your own dating site too


----------



## one2one (Dec 18, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> ... in my experience, online communication can foster an intimacy and willingness to open and discuss matters that is actually deeper than what most people discuss in person. The flipside is that such deep conversation and interaction happens in sort of an idealized cyberspace that's unencroached by physical reality and people's inherent communications barriers in real life.



I agree completely, on both counts. 

And while the basic foundation of my beliefs is the Christian faith, and occasionally I think it would be nice to have a Christian BBW/FA dating site, I also tend to shy away from things that wave the banner of Christianity. In part because ...



Webmaster said:


> ...it sort of sounds like something more and different than what I am...



... and because I find it hard to define precisely what I am. I know what I believe, but it doesn't always mesh well with a very traditional mindset. I need a broader range of motion. The closest thing I can think of would be something like a 'Renaissance Christian' BBW/FA dating site. I don't think there is anything quite like that out there, however.


----------



## bostonguy (Dec 18, 2010)

I like the responses to this. I do not think spirituality falls into one area.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.kingjamesbibleonline.org/Philippians-3-19/  OK I always do this but ...the Old Testament was pro-Size Acceptance and the New Testament is anti-Size Acceptance. http://bible.cc/isaiah/55-2.htm :eat1: I'm just sayin'. http://scripturetext.com/matthew/7-14.htm Strait is the Gate and Narrow is the Way!  This is why I'm a Wiccan, kids.:kiss2:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.onelight.com/hollow/giant/3gt.html Internet Dating:blush: is allowing humans with high levels of Nephilim DNA to find each other and bring out:smitten: those recessive genes in time for the return of the Anunnaki.:bow:


----------



## Jes (Dec 20, 2010)

(is there a way we can block emoticons from displaying? just wondering).

I don't imagine that anyone in THIS thread has much experience with J-Date, but it's very popular. I wonder what the parallels to a ... uh... C-Date might be?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 20, 2010)

Jes said:


> I don't imagine that anyone in THIS thread has much experience with J-Date, but it's very popular. I wonder what the parallels to a ... uh... C-Date might be?



Probably more of a perpendicular than a parallel. Judaism doesn't have anything like the number and variety of sects that Protestant Christianity offers, nor the degree of animosity that exists between some of them. A closer parallel might be M-Date ... between a Sunni and a Shiite.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 20, 2010)

Jes said:


> (is there a way we can block emoticons from displaying? just wondering).
> 
> I don't imagine that anyone in THIS thread has much experience with J-Date, but it's very popular. I wonder what the parallels to a ... uh... C-Date might be?



J-Date is simply a dating site for Jewish people, right? There is an ample number of Christian dating sites - I can think of 4 off the top of my head. I think the issue is more with dating sites for Christian people who are themselves ample. 

I don't think there is any kind of BBW/FA J-date equivalent either, that I know of (though, I haven't done much extensive searching...).


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 26, 2010)

bostonguy said:


> Hi there to everyone! I am a BBW admirer and Christian. I consider myself spiritual and do not preach to anyone, as I think it is everyone's own perogative. I am just curious if there are other christian's out there who are bbw's/admirers and wondering what you may do to meet someone who is similar in your befliefs?



We Christians are out here. I think you can meet Christian BBWs and FAs in the same place where you can meet other Christians. For me, the challenge would be to meet someone who is not a fundamentalist.


----------



## Adrian (Dec 26, 2010)

The original definition of a Christian meant "Christ like" but, things have changed over the centuries. I recently heard of a group called, "Hookers for Jesus"! They consider themselves as Christians.
So, I would say in today's world anyone can call themselves a Christian if they believe 'they' are following in Christ like beliefs.


----------



## BBWTerra (Dec 29, 2010)

bostonguy said:


> Hi there to everyone! I am a BBW admirer and Christian. I consider myself spiritual and do not preach to anyone, as I think it is everyone's own perogative. I am just curious if there are other christian's out there who are bbw's/admirers and wondering what you may do to meet someone who is similar in your befliefs?



I am a BBW and I am a Christian. My christianity if very important to me so finding the right man is very hard. Write me sometime, my email is [email included sounds too much like a personal ad, not allowed], I used to be a Dimensions model back in the 90'S..lol.


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 30, 2010)

My long-ish response...

I've been thinking about this thread for awhile now. While I'm currently involved with someone and not perusing personals sites, this was a HUGE frustration for me for years. I wanted someone with whom I felt I was compatible on a level in addition to physical attraction, intellectual compatibility, and common interests. To me, faith is far beyond a "common interest" because it pervades every inch of my life.

So, since I was mostly finding what I could call nominal Christians on a lot of BBW dating websites [profess belief but it doesn't change a damn thing about how they live their life] if they were Christian at all, I tried some of the popular Christian websites. Not a single response from anyone. No flirts or winks or any of the cutesy euphemisms those sites used. Oh, sure, my profile got looked at, but no one bit. I don't expect Christian men to not at all consider physical attraction, but I was hoping that there might be a few FAs out there or at least men who don't have a strong preference about size.

I think, if there were to be a faith-based dating site - or really any quality, in depth compatibility dating site - the question of degrees needs to be answered. Some attempt this, but so many don't. There's a wide variation in anyone who self-label. One person considers himself a Christian because he was baptized as a child. Another follows a very strict rule-based faith. Another follows the belief of grace. Another professes no faith yet has many character qualities similar to what I would seek in a partner. <shrugs>

Part of this is what the initial talking phase is for, yet I find people are willing to fudge a little when they're trying to make a good impression with the woman right in front of them. I'd rather have these questions pre-asked because I think then the person trying to answer can be more honest without the temptation to make himself seem more compatible to the person he's interested in.

So, no, I don't know of any sites for Christian BBW/FAs. It would've been nice to have them when I was looking.


----------



## NoWayOut (Dec 30, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Also, I think JWC's advice is good. Fat women are never hard to spot in actual, real life situations. You have no excuse, OP!



I wish. All the women here are thin, at least, the ones that are my age. Finding a fat 20-something woman in my town is like trying to find a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I started attending a local Methodist Church in 1969. I still attend the same Methodist Church. I have worked with their youth fellowship, their social concerns committee, their minister search committee, and helped out at a lot of their ham and turkey suppers and garage sales and other things.


Does that make me a Christian? People can decide.

I have attended this church with my first wife, my second wife, my third wife, and now I am attending it with my fourth wife. Does that make me a Christian or not a Christian? People can decide.

My first two wives died.


My third wife is also active in this church and at times she and my fourth wife participate in the same church meetings. During this fall my third wife and another person came to the house to tell me that they were praying for the health of my fourth wife and to ask what they might do to comfort me and my fourth wife.

Currently I am the church's representative to the Baltimore-Washington annual conference. When I was in the process of being chosen to be the church representative I asked an old-time church member if people might object to me representing the church. His response was that nobody cared.

Am I a Christian? I suspect that there will be a variety of opinions.


----------



## imfree (Jan 3, 2011)

Russell Williams said:


> Well, I started attending a local Methodist Church in 1969.
> 
> ....snipped....
> 
> Am I a Christian? I suspect that there will be a variety of opinions.



God knows your heart, He and you are the only ones who know for sure.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 3, 2011)

If I remember it I will try to quote it to those who question my actions.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 4, 2011)

NoWayOut said:


> I wish. All the women here are thin, at least, the ones that are my age. Finding a fat 20-something woman in my town is like trying to find a needle in a haystack.



Except that in your case the needle weighs 300 pounds (aka 21.5 stone, aka 136 kg)


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jan 7, 2011)

here's the rub for me:

I have a hard time reconciling the two versions of myself, the catholic one and the non-catholic one. and even though I have dabbled in online dating, as far as putting up profiles and searching, it seems that there is only one kind of person that posts on christian or catholic dating sites [in my experience]: the uber zealous evangelist, who is very earnest in their search for someone to spend eternity with that is just as pious as they are. that's great for them, but what happens for the rest of us, who are still searching through life for a middleground or at least a deeper understanding, in as far as being "in the world and not of the world". In this modern day and age, it seems very hard to come by. 

Also, I am suprised that there isnt more discussion [in general] of reconcilling the christian [or in my case, catholic and I do not mean to speak for other types of christians at all] view of sexuality versus the current cultural view of sexuality. Just curious . . . what everyone else thinks?


----------

